# Starwood Question



## STEVIE (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi all,
   We bought from the developer at Vistana Village in Orlando.  We are considering buying another starwood resort, but this time resale off Ebay. If we purchase a unit in a nonmandatory resort, will we be able to trade it internally through SVO? I hoped we could because we already are members with our first purchase.  Any ideas?  Thanks Sue


----------



## stevens397 (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry - non-mandatory resales are not tradable through SVN .

There are reports that owners of non-mandatory resorts who THEN bought a developer week were ab le to get Starwood to grandfather the older purchase, but it's it risky and there is no security it can happen.  For this purchase, you will have to be happy trading through II or RCI or going back to where you purchased.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi! We too also bought a Starwood timeshare recently (Westin Kierland). You need to buy in a mandatory resort to use the Staroptions on a resale.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 4, 2006)

This TUG article about Starwood lists the mandatory resorts and lots more helpful info. about how Starwood works - Starwood


----------



## jancurious (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks Denise.  That was a very helpful article!

Jan


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 5, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> This TUG article about Starwood lists the mandatory resorts and lots more helpful info. about how Starwood works - Starwood


 To ask about the StarOption/Resale question in another way... (I have read the Starwood article)

Can a unit in a SVO/SVN mandatory resort (ie Westin St John) be sold on the resale market without selling the associated StarOptions?

Sorry, if this is a dumb question - I have my motives for asking this question, and need clarification.  (see ebay/WSJ thread)  What department/person (phone#) at SVO could answer this question directly?


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 5, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> Can a unit in a SVO/SVN mandatory resort (ie Westin St John) be sold on the resale market without selling the associated StarOptions?



I don't see how this could be possible. When you use the StarOptions you no longer have the privilege of using the week as a "week", and so it can be considered an 'exchange' of your week for StarOptions. One or the other. Of course, this may make it even more confusing, since it should really (from my understanding) only be considered a "week" if you were to exchange it via II or  another trading company, since if you book a Starwood resort (even your home resort) you are essentially *always* using your StarOptions. Does that make sense?

Is the seller trying to convince you otherwise? WSJ is a mandatory resort, right? If so, then I can't see how it could be separated, since StarOptions are considered integral to the deed.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 5, 2006)

Ken555 said:
			
		

> I don't see how this could be possible. When you use the StarOptions you no longer have the privilege of using the week as a "week", and so it can be considered an 'exchange' of your week for StarOptions. One or the other. Of course, this may make it even more confusing, since it should really (from my understanding) only be considered a "week" if you were to exchange it via II or  another trading company, since if you book a Starwood resort (even your home resort) you are essentially *always* using your StarOptions. Does that make sense?
> 
> Is the seller trying to convince you otherwise? WSJ is a mandatory resort, right? If so, then I can't see how it could be separated, since StarOptions are considered integral to the deed.


 No, the seller is not trying to do otherwise.  They are a middle man (for 'Donations for a Cause') for the seller, and are not quite aware of the ins/outs of SVN. (as many of us are...) 

I have even discussed WSJ with another owner (tugger) and he also did not think StarOptions came with resale at WSJ. So I thought I'd confirm.  As I have heard - many owners are confused about this due to Starwood sales misinformation in part.  

However, it is not in the sales contract and wondering if it matters.


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't think it's possible to retain StarOptions and sell the associated interval. I don't believe they can be separated like that. 

I think you are probably worried because the Ebay ad said no StarOptions. Is that right?

I think it is highly likely that the seller (who presumably only owned this for a short time) does not understand what they own. I think it is quite likely that the StarOptions transfer with the sale. I wouldn't worry too much if I were you. 

The only situation that I can think of where you might have a problem (and I think this is highly unlikely) is if the previous owner renounced their membership in SVN. This is not easy to do, but there has been at least one person on this board who has done so (she owned Vistana Resort and wanted to drop SVN). I don't think many people do that, since membership in SVN is considered to be quite valuable by most people. 

My understanding is that the word "mandatory" means that SVN membership is optional for resale buyers, but there is an assumption that the new owner will join. You would have to specifically ask them not to include it you didn't want it. If that is the proper definition, then I would argue that, even if the previous owner did not choose to join SVN, you should be allowed to. 

Bottom line is, I think you are going to be fine. You picked up a great timeshare at quite a discount to developer pricing. Pat yourself on the back and get ready to enjoy it. And even if there is some screwup with the StarOptions, don't worry-- I think you will find that you will be a very popular person on the Starwood direct exchange board (there are very few WSJ weeks there).


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 5, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> I have even discussed WSJ with another owner (tugger) and he also did not think StarOptions came with resale at WSJ. So I thought I'd confirm.  As I have heard - many owners are confused about this due to Starwood sales misinformation in part.



Hmmm. This would seem to conflict with our TUG advice article. There must be some folks who read this board who have purchased WSJ resale and would, therefore, know first-hand. I would think we would have heard about this a long time ago if it were true.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 5, 2006)

arlene22 said:
			
		

> I don't think it's possible to retain StarOptions and sell the associated interval. I don't believe they can be separated like that.
> 
> I think you are probably worried because the Ebay ad said no StarOptions. Is that right?
> 
> ...


 Yes - the eBay statement - and what another owner said to me (he bought from developer) - I just want to be cautious since this is thru eBay-Donate for a Cause-GoVacation-Resort Closings... to me.

...and I am just doing my DD to protect myself.  I am buying for Title Insurance for this reason even though it is costing me more - I saved on the purchase.  I want to close fast so I can arrange my trip to WSJ - from SF Bay Area (long way) - and have my 'ducks in a row' before going.  I have been to the USVI - so I am trying to prepare my partner (DH?) for the culture change (as compared to Hawaii)

We recently purchased (as written) an OF Deluxe WKORV for a WHOLE LOT more, but the closing is much more straight forward (so far).  Of course, this WSJ 2bd/2.5Ba TH unit (~1250sqft) comes with only 67.1K SOs that is only the same as our WKORV studio (600 sqft) - strange. I don't plan on trading thru SVN.

I have tried asking WSJ owners and resale buyers of WSJ - not as many readers of TUG.


----------



## seenett (Feb 5, 2006)

It may be that this particular WSJ unit was originally sold in the pre-Westin days - before Starwood took over. If this is the case, then no StarOptions were ever associated with the unit.  This scenario would be remotr, But definitately possible.  Ffind out t e date the deed was recorded.


----------



## iluvwdw (Feb 5, 2006)

Maybe this seller was trying to say that the St. Johns week couldn't be converted into STARPOINTS, since it is resale.  Then, this would make sense.  (he probably doesn't know the difference between StarOptions and StarPoints)


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 6, 2006)

I think Starwood should change the name of either the StarOptions or StarPoints to make things less confusing.


----------



## Sir Newf (Feb 7, 2006)

*II dues for 2nd*

Do you have to pay $99 II dues for 2nd SVN property?


----------



## zendala (Feb 7, 2006)

Sir Newf said:
			
		

> Do you have to pay $99 II dues for 2nd SVN property?



No, it's $30 for 2nd property and no additional cost for any 3rd, 4th, etc.


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 8, 2006)

tomandrobin said:
			
		

> I think Starwood should change the name of either the StarOptions or StarPoints to make things less confusing.



I just got my SVO newsletter yesterday. They had a chart in there about the difference between StarPoints and StarOptions. They suggested you remember Options (O for ownership) and Points (P for pay for hotel).


----------



## TheUnitrep (Feb 8, 2006)

Mis-read and posted duplicate info.

Jerry


----------

